# Management Assistant



## alexdrobysh (Feb 5, 2011)

Tasks within the office of the Senior manager and organisation encompass a variety of areas, such as finance, internal services and client service. 

Tasks:

Assisting the Senior Manager in sales and requests from various clients: 
being responsible for client support; 
grow local market share by opening and maintaining accounts. 
assisting in the improvement of organisational effectiveness.

Job requirements: 
Basic reading, writing, and arithmetic skills required. This is normally acquired through a high school diploma or equivalent. 
Knowledge of Microsoft Office and telephone protocol. Duties require professional verbal and written communication skills.

To apply send resume


----------



## Kevdiver2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Just wondering could you contact me about this possible job opportunity. I'm Irish and looking to re-locate to Oz as soon as I can and I think I have all the necessary skills you are looking for.

Thanks,

Laura


----------

